# Wyoming Shed Gathering Season



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A reminder: the gathering of dropped horns or sheds is not allowed on public lands west of the Continental Divide in Wyoming from January 1 thru April 30.

Much of the "shed grounds" in Southwestern Wyoming are in the "checkerboard" area, a hodgepodge of private, public, and state property. Property does not have to be posted in Wyoming; it's up to the outdoorsperson to know where they are at.

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/a8a738

.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish that this link could be hand delivered to some guy on a mule. Cause every year I wait until the stroke of midnight for it to be legal to go into those sacred shed hunting grounds and every year I come across the same foot prints of a guy on a mule who has evidently been in there for the last couple of weeks picking up every obvious antler and making my time of shed collecting a lot harder. 

On another note thanks for the reminder. I was a great opponent to the shed season in Wyoming, but now that it is inforce it is so much easier to get a kitchen pass and take time off of work for the first day of May..


----------

